# Contest Hardcorepeptides



## HardcorePeptides (Apr 1, 2014)

Contest time!!!!!!!!!

Really simple. Pick a number between 1 and 10000. Closest to the number without going over will win a 200 credit to hardcorepeptides.com. 

Only 1 guess per person, will leave this open for a bit. 

Ready, set......START GUESSING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Apr 1, 2014)

4766


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 1, 2014)

1


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 1, 2014)

69


----------



## apostolic777 (Apr 1, 2014)

777

MFL Rep....


----------



## orange24 (Apr 1, 2014)

Please God


8230


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 1, 2014)

5823


----------



## mr.buffman (Apr 1, 2014)

2323


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 1, 2014)

6785


----------



## Uplifted (Apr 1, 2014)

5000


----------



## BlizzRush (Apr 1, 2014)

01234


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jadean (Apr 2, 2014)

2867


----------



## kjs222 (Apr 2, 2014)

3576


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 2, 2014)

3600


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 2, 2014)

8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAvg (Apr 2, 2014)

1969


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 2, 2014)

2499


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 2, 2014)

6107


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 2, 2014)

5001


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 2, 2014)

8411


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 2, 2014)

32


----------



## mac10chap (Apr 2, 2014)

2121


----------



## CHEZ (Apr 2, 2014)

6500


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 2, 2014)

7200


----------



## Machmood (Apr 2, 2014)

5793


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Apr 3, 2014)

lets keep the guess's coming!!


----------



## Gibbz (Apr 3, 2014)

223

-jwgibbons


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 3, 2014)

3684


Warrior


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 3, 2014)

1560 for the win!!


----------



## Lift-on (Apr 3, 2014)

9875


----------



## Epic (Apr 3, 2014)

3333


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 3, 2014)

1,500 <------------my current T levels.....


----------



## sityslicker (Apr 3, 2014)

8776


----------



## devildogusmc (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll have to say other reps here could learn something by this. Obviously, you're only running this contest for members here at ironmag, vs some dipshit who ran a "contest," then at the end, decided to tell us he had the same single bottle of Aromasin up for grabs on another board, in another contest. What's funny is the company actually backed him up, which speaks volumes. The good part, is I'm glad I didn't spend $550 with the un-named company as I can only imagine the results!
0311


----------



## dteran61 (Apr 3, 2014)

2500


----------



## HulkMG (Apr 4, 2014)

6450


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Apr 5, 2014)

Keep the guesses coming!!!!


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Apr 7, 2014)

Anymore guesses?


----------



## Uplifted (Apr 8, 2014)

2854


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 8, 2014)

4444


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Apr 10, 2014)

announcing the winner tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## irish viking (Apr 11, 2014)

6666    how original of me!!!


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Apr 11, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> 6785




number was 7342. Think this is the closest without going over. Pm me a email address to send the gift code to.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 11, 2014)

Lost Grizzly said:


> 7200



This guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweet deal for me.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Apr 11, 2014)

HardcorePeptides said:


> number was 7342. Think this is the closest without going over. Pm me a email address to send the gift code to.





HeyMrWaters said:


> This guy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




yup my bad not sure how i did not see that. *Lost Grizzly is the winner.*


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 12, 2014)

Damn, just saw this thread now. I wouldn't have won anyway, but a good and fun contest either way.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 14, 2014)

HardcorePeptides said:


> number was 7342. Think this is the closest without going over. Pm me a email address to send the gift code to.



Hopefully you got my e-mail address I PM'ed to you Friday.  Maybe you have just been busy over the weekend, but I haven't seen a reply with the gift code yet.  If by chance you sent it let me know.  Maybe my e-mail filter blocked it.  

Thanks


----------



## Mincow (Apr 14, 2014)

HardcorePeptides said:


> number was 7342. Think this is the closest without going over. Pm me a email address to send the gift code to.



darn. I wish I would've seen this earlier.  I definitely would've won.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Apr 14, 2014)

Lost Grizzly said:


> Hopefully you got my e-mail address I PM'ed to you Friday.  Maybe you have just been busy over the weekend, but I haven't seen a reply with the gift code yet.  If by chance you sent it let me know.  Maybe my e-mail filter blocked it.
> 
> Thanks



I got your pm. Getting it ready for you.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 16, 2014)

HardcorePeptides said:


> I got your pm. Getting it ready for you.



I guess you didn't send it yet.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Apr 17, 2014)

HardcorePeptides said:


> number was 7342. Think this is the closest without going over. Pm me a email address to send the gift code to.





Lost Grizzly said:


> I guess you didn't send it yet.



No just PM me what you would have ordered. Will be easier.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 17, 2014)

HardcorePeptides said:


> No just PM me what you would have ordered. Will be easier.




PM sent.  Thanks


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 21, 2014)

3492


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 25, 2014)

HardcorePeptides said:


> No just PM me what you would have ordered. Will be easier.



I haven't heard anything (Good Bad) in over a week after PM'ing you.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Apr 25, 2014)

HardcorePeptides said:


> number was 7342. Think this is the closest without going over. Pm me a email address to send the gift code to.





Lost Grizzly said:


> I haven't heard anything (Good Bad) in over a week after PM'ing you.



We are very busy and sometimes cannot post at all. They are in the mail.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 5, 2014)

I wanted to give a big thanks to HardcorePeptides for having this contest and shipping me my product.  I fully plan to write a full review on their product for all to see.  I have no affiliation with them and I am not getting paid so I believe this should be a fair unbiased review of their product.  Who wouldn't give a review of a free product?

Thanks again HardcorePeptides.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (May 9, 2014)

I will be keeping a log of my winnings here:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/197751-Hardcorepeptides-com-Mk-2866-Ostarine-review


----------

